# Resident's Committee



## daithid2000 (14 Sep 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have any information on setting up a Residence committee.   I live in a newish estate (< 1 year) and I know the builders are finishing up around the place soon.   I presume that it will be up to the residents to take care of the general upkeep of the estate?   Is this true?   What then would be the best way to go about setting up a Residents Committee and hiring someone to cut the common green areas etc?   Also does a Residents Committee usually do anything else?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Sep 2005)

*Re: Residence Committee*

Is there not a _managing agent_ appointed to look after the place? I would ask the builders (ring the office) what the situation is regarding future upkeep.  There may very well be a _management company_ (currently controlled by the builders) in charge of the common areas.  The _management company_ will in turn appoint a _managing agent_ to manage the common areas.  When the builders are finished with the site, they may hand over control of the _management company_ to the residents/owners of the houses/apartments.


----------



## asdfg (15 Sep 2005)

I am also in this situation. Builder has to finish off a number of small items. We then expect the builder to transfer to residents. Don't know when yet. A residents association has not yet been established. The builder does not hand over to the council anymore but to a management company eventually controlled by residents. 
Things to look out for imho are 
1. Roads are tarmaced 
2. Landscaping is completed as expected. Trees are growing (not dead). Trees that are damaged are replaced with similar trees 
3. Kerbs are not damaged 
4. All building regulations are complied with. Statement from builder may suffice. What happens if builder goes to the wall disappears etc.

I'm sure there are many many more

You may have to employ a surveyor to complie a list of problems (snag list). They should be aware of building regulations (ask them). 

Remember if a pipe breaks etc you (the residents are responsible). 
You will need to set up a plan to deal with long term eventulaties. 
If a problem exists on say one road on the estate are all going to pay for repairs. 
I think you will also have to take out public liability insurance as for all intents and purpose this is private property. What happens if a child playing football twists his ankle on grass in a common area that a delivery truck has driven over.     

This area - management companies - is fairly new. No regulations in force legally that I am aware off. County Council may be able to help. Try and talk to someone who would have experience of dealing with builders in the past prior to handover of the estate to the council. Problems encountered etc.


----------

